# New video of dioramas. Australian WWII.



## lalo (Feb 10, 2010)

... More customizing figures.
Greetings fellow. In my website there's a new video of dioramas. A new pájina dedicated to the war between Australia and Japan during WWII.
Adventure in Papua New Guinea. The famous call: Kokoda Trail.
To see this collection of 12 custom shapes and scale 1/10 visit their pájina where there is the video of dioramas ... Kokoda.
Go ...:
----------------------------------------------------------








----------------------------------------------------------
http://zurribulli.ucoz.com/index.html
----------------------------------------------------------
- Enter my website.
- Scale 1/10.
- Website: Kokoda.
----------------------------Sincerely ... Jorge.


----------

